# Best Full Size Sig



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

I know I want a Sig. I have a p238 and I love it. I'm looking for something full size tho and am wondering if I have around a grand to spend, what is the Sig that you guys recommend the most. I already have several firearms, and I understand that there is no "real" best, and that it depends on what works well for me. I'm not talking about that, I just want to know your opinion. I was looking at the 226 Scorpion in 9. I am open to all calibers though. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For carry or just in general?


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I'll throw my vote in for the P220, in particular I personally favor the SAO version. Good .45acp knockdown power with an outstanding trigger. I own 3, 2 full size and a compact. I carry one of them depends on the weather and my dress as to which one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P226 or P220 its up to you to find a top notch gun store and decide.....


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

The question remains, best for what?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

2rastas said:


> Well, I'll throw my vote in for the P220, in particular I personally favor the SAO version. Good .45acp knockdown power with an outstanding trigger. I own 3, 2 full size and a compact. I carry one of them depends on the weather and my dress as to which one.


Sig finally came out with one of my dream guns, a 226 SAO Elite.


----------



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

Strictly speaking in general


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sig P226 Tac Ops in 9mm...

20rds, 4 mags standard, aggressive beavertail, short reset trigger, rail and flared magwell... plus fiber optic front sight/sig night sights in rear.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my P220 and it's a Carry model but has a the full size frame.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Sig finally came out with one of my dream guns, a 226 SAO Elite.


When did this come out?!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The P226 SAO should be available in April 2013.

MSRP is $1,200-1,300.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

P226 sas...............


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

SAS is new as well?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

That is awesome thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

No....older model.....


TAPnRACK said:


> SAS is new as well?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

8Eric6 said:


> When did this come out?!


Just released this year @ SHOT.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Just released this year @ SHOT.


It's pretty boss! My 226 is one of my fav pistols only gripes I had with it was I really didn't care for the DA pull on it and the way I grip it I rarely the get last shot to hold open. I think that SAO elite pretty much gets rid of those two problems being SAO and i could ride the thumb safety like a 1911. Thanks for the heads up! Now how to come up with the funds by April?:smt082


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

226 - it actually beat the beretta in the us army trials in 1985


----------



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

Ended up picking up the P220 Equinox. I'm in love


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

Why did the Army pick the Beretta then? Price?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TacticalPeace said:


> Why did the Army pick the Beretta then? Price?


Amongst other things a manual safety.

Sig US production was also non existant at the time, not sure where Beretta was regarding US made guns at the time but guns being made in the US was a part of the deal if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As much as I like Beretta, I'll make do with a SIG any day. :smt023


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Take a look at the Sig SP2022 at a LGS. It has the best DA/SA trigger Sig has ever produced. They are around $400+ now. If you like it find it on-line, but go feel the trigger.:mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed out on the voting I see. My suggestion was going to be a 5" 1911. It was to be funny but now it is kind of dumb to suggest since the guy all ready bought a gun.


----------

